# Aetec Scope



## Sunset (Mar 7, 2006)

Anyone used a Simmons Aetec 2.8x10 IR It has a Illuminated Reticle ??


----------



## raghorn (Mar 7, 2006)

No, but I have two regular Aetecs and have no problem seeing the crosshairs well after legal shooting hours.......Illuminated should be even better.


----------



## Dub (Apr 30, 2006)

I had the regular model also.  It was a lot of scope for the low price.  I had no complaints about it.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (May 3, 2006)

I have the regular scope also.  No problems works well at dusk


----------



## NOYDB (May 4, 2006)

A little history. When they first came out they were made in Japan. Lots of good reviews, lots of happy shooters. Simmons is now owned by Meade Optical (as is Weaver and Redfield) They moved production to the Philippines, problems ensued. They recalled ALL the scopes from that plant from the dealers. I talked to the Simmons CS and they say they are fixing the problems and they didn't want known problems to be sold (a reasonable attitude). They think they should be back on schedule by end of May and we should be able to get new scopes as they roll out to the dealers.

I like what they did when they were in Japan. Shooters were saying really good things about them and often would have more than one. I would want to see for sure that they had fixed their problems.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (May 4, 2006)

They have been making them in the Philippines for a wile now..around 10 years. Most people who replied to this thread probably have Philippines models.  Yes some are bad...some are good.  

You can not compare them to a Leupold or Zeiss its totally unfair they are a "budget" scope.  Most people I've talked to are very pleased with the AETEC.  You get what you pay for and for the price the AETEC works great!

Most problems people have are they don't adjust well when zeroing.  They say 1/4" adjustment but one time you get exactly that the next time you get 3/4" and the next time you get 1/2".  A real pain if your trying to get a good Zero.  Tell tale sign of a budget scope but once its sited in your usually good. 

Some where I have read that the Illuminated models were very bad but I can not remember where I read or heard it.
I have the regular AETEC and thus far I am pleased; I also have a Leupold and yes it is better but it cost me a lot more too.


----------



## stev (May 4, 2006)

Aetec is a budget minded scope .I have 3 and they all seem to do well even on magnums .Havent had a problem with them yet.I also have schmit and bender scopes on other rifles with better situtations.Big money difference between aetec and schmit and bender.You get what you pay for in the end result.


----------



## gordylew (May 4, 2006)

I have an old model that I,ve had at least ten years. mine is an OK scope. but it has a fisheyed look to it when you look through it.  I don,t know if the newer ones do this.


----------



## NOYDB (May 4, 2006)

Silly me, I actually went to the source, Simmons North America Customer Service. What would they know? 

The reason I ended up calling them is I was going to order one, but every time I did they came back as out of stock or back ordered. I called the dealers and they all told me the same story. Which was confirmed by the Simmons rep.  Note: this is not a bad thing. They have been ethical enough to call back dealer stock and hold off on new deliveries until they are satisfied they have the production problem fixed. The rep apologized for the delay. Lots of brownie points in my book.

Problems Happen. 

It how they are dealt with that shows character. I have a higher opinion of Meade/Simmons than before. I will be checking out the Aetec line when they are ready.


----------



## Ozzie (May 7, 2006)

Aetec's are now made in China.  I recently bought one of the brand new "Master Series" Aetecs off of Ebay and it's marked "Made in China".


----------



## Bruz (May 7, 2006)

*Aetecs*

My brother and I both have 3. I have the 6.5 -20x that they only made for 1 year and it is still my favorite scope. It's not truly a Simmons though as it was built by Nikon Optics under contract with Simmons. 

The other 5 are all 3.8-12x and perform flawlessly on whichever shoulder slammer we mount them on....450 Marlin, 338 Win Mag, 300 Weatherby Mag, 300 Win Mag, 45/70 Marlin 1895. My 450 with the Simmons 3.8x-12x will shoot 1 hole groups at 100.


----------



## NOYDB (May 7, 2006)

I've spotted some new 2.8-10x44 units coming on the market. May mean they are ready to ramp out the scopes again. They said by end of May. Hmmm may have to buy a new rifle so I have to buy a new scope to put on it.......


----------



## Ozzie (May 8, 2006)

The new Master Series AETEC's are sweeeeeet.  I haven't mounted mine yet, but it is very bright and has great eye relief.  I also have one of the original AETEC's, and the new Master Series blows it away.


----------



## retiredallen1 (Sep 24, 2014)

*simmons aetec scopes*

weren't they made in Georgia at one time ???


----------



## killerv (Sep 24, 2014)

The Philippine models were still nice and a lot of bang for the buck. I believe they are being produced in China now. I purchased a simmons 44mag for a plinker and when it arrived, made in China, fit and finish were terrible, put it online and took a little loss on it,  no way I was going to put that on a gun. If the one in question is a Chinese model, I'd pass.

I believe the distribution center was in Ga at one time, I know that is where returns were sent also.


----------

